# Medelvärde och max min i samma diagram



## sweden (Mar 2, 2010)

Hej

Kan man med automatik få in ett stapeldiagram där stapeln visar medelvärdet på t ex 3 serier och en tunn vertikal linje visar max resp minvärde för serierna?

Tackar på förhand


----------



## percy83 (Mar 2, 2010)

Tjena,

Det är lite krångel men med lite pillande kan man fixa till det. 

Vill du ha en horisontell eller vertikal linje? Om du har ett stapeldiagram så kan du köra på denna lösning och plotta max/min värdet på den sekundära axeln (som en XY scatter). 

Kolla in nedan länk så finns det bra beskrivet.
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/AddLineHorzSeries.html


Ha det!


----------



## sweden (Mar 2, 2010)

Som sagt, lite micklande så funkade det.
Tackar jättemycket för länken.


----------

